# Layout Blind Practice



## steelshotslayer (Aug 29, 2014)

I know this may sound off and it may be a stupid idea, but I thought about carrying the layout blind to the dove field next weekend to get some practice in popping up and shooting. Anybody think this might be a good idea or just plain stupid?


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 29, 2014)

Plus it sounds a little more comfortable than sitting on a dove bucket all day long not gonna lie.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 29, 2014)

Well some so called waterfowlers are going to shoot doves on the first day of Goose season. This I do not understand.  When it is Waterfowl season I am going to be trying to kill waterfowl. Not morning doves. But I guess what you are going to do will improve your skills in a lay out blind.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 29, 2014)

O I plan on shooting geese that morning.... I like to think of myself as a well rounded wing shooter.  Try to find time for everything plus I got invited to an awesome field for free I can't really pass that up.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 29, 2014)

Goose hunts are an all day thing. If a dove happens by he will get a load of steel from me.


----------



## BobSacamano (Aug 29, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Well some so called waterfowlers are going to shoot doves on the first day of Goose season. This I do not understand.  When it is Waterfowl season I am going to be trying to kill waterfowl. Not morning doves. But I guess what you are going to do will improve your skills in a lay out blind.



Some so called waterfowlers don't take all day to kill a limit of geese. We'll be on the dove field that afternoon. 

But to the OP. No offense but it's a pretty goofy idea.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 29, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Goose hunts are an all day thing. If a dove happens by he will get a load of steel from me.



Don't think I ain't been lookin for them too!


----------



## copperheadmike (Aug 29, 2014)

Killer, goose hunts only last as long as it takes to fill your limit. I hope I have mine filled before 12 and can spend the rest of the day trying to fill my dove limit. 

If I do not have my limit of geese by 12, I will be dove hunting over goose decoys.

Nothing wrong with dove hunting out of a layout though. I did it some last year and it was better than sitting on a bucket. Might be a bit warm if the sun is on you though.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 29, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> Some so called waterfowlers don't take all day to kill a limit of geese. We'll be on the dove field that afternoon.
> 
> But to the OP. No offense but it's a pretty goofy idea.



bam.....the ditch monster needs his breakfast by 10:00 or so.  Gotta feed him a few limits of sky carp then go shoot something worth eating.


----------



## groundhawg (Aug 29, 2014)

copperheadmike said:


> Killer, goose hunts only last as long as it takes to fill your limit. I hope I have mine filled before 12 and can spend the rest of the day trying to fill my dove limit.
> 
> If I do not have my limit of geese by 12, I will be dove hunting over goose decoys.
> 
> Nothing wrong with dove hunting out of a layout though. I did it some last year and it was better than sitting on a bucket. Might be a bit warm if the sun is on you though.



Not that sounds like a great plan.  John is really looking forward to getting his first chance at shooting a goose and then heading to the dove field.

Thanks for helping us set-up the hunts.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 29, 2014)

Yea I am hoping to have a limit of geese before 10 am to be honest  plenty of time to get home eat breakfast and pack a cooler then head to the dove field.  I just figured it might help to practice coming up in a layout at dove.  As copperheadmike said I also like the idea of somewhere to lay down rather than that bucket.


----------



## vrooom (Aug 29, 2014)

Lets see. You would be on a dove field with limited vision to see birds. Also limited range of motion to shoot. And you would be the guy on the bird field in a layout blind


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 29, 2014)

vrooom said:


> Lets see. You would be on a dove field with limited vision to see birds. Also limited range of motion to shoot. And you would be the guy on the bird field in a layout blind



What does that mean steelshotslayer would be "that guy"?


----------



## copperheadmike (Aug 29, 2014)

Better to learn how to see out of a layout, how to move in a layout, and how to be the odd guy out while hunting dove than when hunting waterfowl. I don't know about where some of you guys hunt but when I am hunting waterfowl, there are fewer opportunities than when I am hunting dove. I would rather get the practice with the dove and get it right with the waterfowl. That and I am not all that concerned if I look weird to a bunch of guys on a dove field anyway.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 29, 2014)

copperheadmike said:


> Better to learn how to see out of a layout, how to move in a layout, and how to be the odd guy out while hunting dove than when hunting waterfowl. I don't know about where some of you guys hunt but when I am hunting waterfowl, there are fewer opportunities than when I am hunting dove. I would rather get the practice with the dove and get it right with the waterfowl. That and I am not all that concerned if I look weird to a bunch of guys on a dove field anyway.



THIS sums it up completely... Granted it may not work out I have never attempted it.  Just thought it might help with shouldering etc.  I have only hunted out of a layout a couple times and figured it would be like practicing with clay pigeons though they are way to easy to hit, but if it makes me "That Guy" so be it.  Won't be the first time


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 29, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Well some so called waterfowlers are going to shoot doves on the first day of Goose season. This I do not understand.  When it is Waterfowl season I am going to be trying to kill waterfowl. Not morning doves. But I guess what you are going to do will improve your skills in a lay out blind.



Killer imma shoot geese first just can't make it all day!


----------



## HalOutdoors (Aug 29, 2014)

if your hitting birds,what does it matter if your "that guy".and goose season starts in the morning and i don't see too many geese at midday in my area so hunt geese till they stop flying and doves don't start moving around a lot til about 3(my experience)so hunt geese in the morning,eat bbq for lunch and hunt dove a little past noon.
     but it sounds like it might be good practice.(in my opinion dove taste a lot better than goose any way)


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Aug 29, 2014)

With the layout you can be in the middle of a field, couple mojo doves spinning their little wings, and take away all the birds from everyone else. I say go for it.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 29, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> Some so called waterfowlers don't take all day to kill a limit of geese. We'll be on the dove field that afternoon.
> 
> But to the OP. No offense but it's a pretty goofy idea.



Why would you hunt anything else during waterfowl season? Do be busting anybodys chops about an all day hunt I do it all the time. Set decoys in the dark and pick them up in the dark.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 29, 2014)

copperheadmike said:


> Killer, goose hunts only last as long as it takes to fill your limit. I hope I have mine filled before 12 and can spend the rest of the day trying to fill my dove limit.
> 
> If I do not have my limit of geese by 12, I will be dove hunting over goose decoys.
> 
> Nothing wrong with dove hunting out of a layout though. I did it some last year and it was better than sitting on a bucket. Might be a bit warm if the sun is on you though.



If I had geese around here that I could hunt I might feel the same way. You guys forget we do not have allot of farms on the coast. On the coast people work at the ports or at paper mills, Chemical plants or the tourist industry , pulp wood industry or ship repair. I have to drive 50 miles to get to a decent dove shoot. This year to goose hunt I am going to drive from the coast to Thompson which is  about 125 miles and I am going to spend the night just to goose hunt. yep I will be at it all day. It has nothing  to do with killing a limit it has something to do with not having any geese


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 29, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> Some so called waterfowlers don't take all day to kill a limit of geese. We'll be on the dove field that afternoon.
> 
> But to the OP. No offense but it's a pretty goofy idea.



That's cause you got geese to hunt and you shoot mallards to. Down on the coast it is a different ball game. Same thing about having a dog in the water down here. The dog will not make it  because we have big Gators.


----------



## fowl player (Aug 29, 2014)

your gonna be sweating like a - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - in church in that layout but go for it def sounds like good practice maybe you should wait til a time when you can shoot in the morning.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 29, 2014)

go to Walmart and buy you a battery powered fan. It will be worth it.


----------



## BobSacamano (Aug 29, 2014)

killer elite said:


> That's cause you got geese to hunt and you shoot mallards to. Down on the coast it is a different ball game. Same thing about having a dog in the water down here. The dog will not make it  because we have big Gators.



Thats fine down there. But you put all waterfowlers together in your first statement K.E.. We have lots of geese, mallards and no gators, oyster beds, tides, or puff mud. Its a regular waterfowler's paradise. 

We put a lot of effort into our goose killing but we love to shoot doves too.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 29, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> Thats fine down there. But you put all waterfowlers together in your first statement K.E.. We have lots of geese, mallards and no gators, oyster beds, tides, or puff mud. Its a regular waterfowler's paradise.
> 
> We put a lot of effort into our goose killing but we love to shoot doves too.


I would rather eat a dove than a goose!!


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 29, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I would rather eat a dove than a goose!!



I like goose but this is so true


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 30, 2014)

I'd be more worried about practicing getting your blind set-up than shooting out of it.  That's the hardest part with a layout blind.  It has 2 doors, you open using your whole upper body then and shoot.  Good luck!


----------



## bander_TC50 (Aug 30, 2014)

nothing wrong with dove hunting in the afternoon, i may do it myself. the layout blind will be hot but i think it would be very effective. i wouldnt even close the flaps unless you just want the practice, i would wait untill 3 or 4 oclock before i started using it, just to make sure i had the sun to my back and let the field cool off a bit. birds wont fly at 12 anyway, unless its overcast and cool


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 30, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> Thats fine down there. But you put all waterfowlers together in your first statement K.E.. We have lots of geese, mallards and no gators, oyster beds, tides, or puff mud. Its a regular waterfowler's paradise.
> 
> We put a lot of effort into our goose killing but we love to shoot doves too.


 You guys are shooting those poor little birds. You should be goin for waterfowl
 No If I had a place to goose hunt and shoot doves I would But like I said its  goose season and I am gona hunt all day. You guys forget I lived in Augusta for 12 years and I know what you got to Hunt. I have hunted where you guys live. So I  do know the deal. The next weekend I will be in the Altamaha doin my best to kill some teal.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 31, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Well some so called waterfowlers are going to shoot doves on the first day of Goose season. This I do not understand.  When it is Waterfowl season I am going to be trying to kill waterfowl. Not morning doves. But I guess what you are going to do will improve your skills in a lay out blind.



Georgia geese are just resident free loaders.  Gonna kill me some doves to tune up for real deal called teal!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 31, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Georgia geese are just resident free loaders.  Gonna kill me some doves to tune up for real deal called teal!


Yep your right. But Id o love shooting those big birds. Have fun on your dove shoot. I will be after the teal the next week end just like you.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Aug 31, 2014)

our resident geese fold up and hit the water exactly like the ones that fly down from canada. and they probably call in better than the migrators cause they aint been shot at so much


----------



## Mikehunt (Sep 3, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> Thats fine down there. But you put all waterfowlers together in your first statement K.E.. We have lots of geese, mallards and no gators, oyster beds, tides, or puff mud. Its a regular waterfowler's paradise.
> 
> We put a lot of effort into our goose killing but we love to shoot doves too.



And black ducks. You forgot black ducks. We do have those too.


----------



## GingerNinja (Sep 3, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Goose hunts are an all day thing. If a dove happens by he will get a load of steel from me.


 Killer, if you kill a limit will you sit there til dark? 



vrooom said:


> Lets see. You would be on a dove field with limited vision to see birds. Also limited range of motion to shoot. And you would be the guy on the bird field in a layout blind



Limited range of motion is the biggest issue. As fast as doves are, I would not waste my time in a layout blind on a good dove shoot. Doves aren't gonna be cupped up like a group of geese or mallards. I think the OP would find his time more useful in a layout shooting some clays in the yard versus on a dove field. What if the majority of the doves come in from behind you Saturday?


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 4, 2014)

Depends if all the folks I hunt with limit. I just love the hunt .


----------



## bander_TC50 (Sep 4, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Depends if all the folks I hunt with limit. I just love the hunt .



if all the people in your crowd limit out on sat there wont be any resident geese left.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 4, 2014)

we will kill some but I do not expect to kill 50 geese. Just do not think we will be that lucky.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 5, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> Thats fine down there. But you put all waterfowlers together in your first statement K.E.. We have lots of geese, mallards and no gators, oyster beds, tides, or puff mud. Its a regular waterfowler's paradise.
> 
> We put a lot of effort into our goose killing but we love to shoot doves too.



Dang Turkey Trax,  oh my bad I meant Bob,  why you want to be soooo hard on the elderly/  Jk Killer.


----------



## ghadarits (Sep 5, 2014)

Steelshot you need to try it and have someone video you tying to pop out and shoot a dove going machII. I can't get on them fast enough sometimes standing up.

If it works out for you you'll be "The Man" and if it doesn't we'll all have a good laugh over it anyway and you'll be a minor example of "That Guy".


----------



## kwillis33 (Sep 8, 2014)

Steelshot - only if you dress like it's waterfowl season. Things are different shouldering the gun with 2-3 layers on. Might wanna pack a bottle or two of water 

Nontheless, I'd rather have practice before it's crunch time. Hunting layouts is out of the norm and does take some practice to fine tune.


----------

